# White Truffles 50% Off



## mr drinky (Nov 15, 2013)

It only lasts until 1PM PST today, but Sabatino Tartufi is having 50% off on white truffles. It will still be expensive and shipping costs suck, but it does a bit of the bite out. 

The code is: FIFTYOFF.

k.

Edit: I actually tried the code for black truffles too and it worked, even though the site says it is for white truffles. 2 oz. of black truffles with truffle shaver costs about $50. Shipping (for example to MN) costs $32 for 2nd day.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 15, 2013)

Is two day shipping acceptable? How soon would they have to be used?


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

I like white much better than black


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm very interested, never had truffles before. Can someone expand and give me their take?


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

what would you like to know AFK?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 15, 2013)

Is it worth the splurge? Preferences? How long do they last? Any other tips?


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

I can not tell you firsthand how long they last as I have only used them before and never OWNED them per se...Let's say they make everything taste that much better and in my opinion are really worth it...In my experience the black is a lot more truffley/mushroomy however you want to say it. I prefer white rather than black but that is just my personal preference...


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

Also forgot to add that A LITTLE goes a LONG WAY


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome -- thanks. Going to try a black vs white comparo. We've wanted to do this for a long time.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 15, 2013)

What are people's favorite dishes for both white and black?

I see they also have some black burgundy available.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 15, 2013)

A little more info--I just called with some questions. For the sale, they would ship today, and recommend overnight. The woman I talked to said they should not be kept in the shipping packaging, but that they should last for close to a week.


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 15, 2013)

Paul Bocuse's truffle soup is to die for. Here is the recipe:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 15, 2013)

Keith Neal said:


> Paul Bocuse's truffle soup is to die for. Here is the recipe:


'

Damn. Truffles and fois gras in the same soup. sounds ridiculously delicious and super expnsive. 



toddnmd said:


> What are people's favorite dishes for both white and black?
> 
> I see they also have some black burgundy available.



I like making chicken liver pate with black truffles. MMMMMMMMM


----------



## berko (Nov 15, 2013)

> What are people's favorite dishes for both white and black?



truffle lasagne. one white, one black, one white, one black, one white.....


----------



## pitonboy (Nov 15, 2013)

Yay! A big white ball of goodness headed my way. Some nice risotto with shaved truffle on it--perfect for the cool November evenings


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 15, 2013)

Hmmm, I like the chicken liver pate idea for my wife. Risotto is definitely on the list for me. Eggs and pasta as well.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 15, 2013)

I only ordered one ounce of white, but I regretted not ordering a couple ounces of black too. I read that one thing to do is shave the black and tuck it under chicken skin while roasting. 

I'm just going to do a risotto and any remnants will be used in eggs the next morning. I called them and even though I only paid for 2 day shipping, they are overnighting it, so I will get it Saturday. 

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 15, 2013)

Sadly mine will sit at a USPS facility and be delivered Monday. I hope that does not mess them up too much. Only went for 1/2 oz of white though, and am trying 2 oz of black.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 16, 2013)

The white truffled eagle has landed. It smells awesome. 

k.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 16, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> The white truffled eagle has landed. It smells awesome.
> 
> k.



I LOVE the smell of Truffles some people don't which I can not seem to understand


----------



## seattle_lee (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm too late for the sale, but I'd be curious to know how they are. I've tried white truffles from a couple of different US purveyors before, and felt that they never held a candle to the ones I had in Italy. 

I like them over simple fresh tagliatelle or risotto.


----------

